# Rear Slide Holder



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello All,
I have seen some put the support rails for the rear slide into differnt holders and found that they will fit into a 4" pvc pipe if i take them apart. My question is: Has anyone installed pvc pipe resting on the bumper behind the spare tire and how did you attach it to the bumper? 
Also I bought the red sewer hose with the E-z fittings and they wont fit into the bumper or the 4" pipe any-one have a suggestion on where would be a good place to stow all the sewer hose and adapters?
Thanks as always,dave


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not sure I know what fittings you are talking about with the sewer hose, but I just take mine off the hose, after rinsing them real good, and keep all the fittings in a plastic bag in the front pass through compartment. I keep both my 10' and 20' sewer hoses in the bumper.

As far as the slide rails, I just keep them in the front pass through.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dave,

I do as Tim does. However, someone posted a thread about adding some PVC pipe "storage" under the bumper a few months back. Maybe someone else knows.

Mark


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess i was trying to be lazy and leave the fittings on the hose and slide the whole thing into a pipe or the bumper.it only needs to be about 1/2" bigger to stow it this way.
the slide rails just seem like they need to be at the rear where they are used and free up the floor in the trailer(and protect the floor from tares).
thanks for the reply,dave


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Dave,

I have seen a picture where someone here has installed a storage box of some kind to the top of the bumper next to the spare. This could be a good location for the hose and adapters. Check the gallery and see if you can find it. I too just keep the supports in the pass throught storage.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Dave, I had a box made that fits between the bumber and the back wall. My wife also didn't like the idea of the support rails laying on the floor, but in the 25rss that is where keystone wants you to put them. The box is made out of daimond plate alum. and has a hinged top with latches. I got a good deal only because I deal with this sheet metal manufacture all the time, it was about 100.00 dollars out the door. Others have done what you said and put pvc under the TT but I don't know how they mounted them. My box works great and like you said it is a better place to store them. Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Dave,

I also have the EZ fittings, and my hose DOES fit into the rear bumper with the 90 degree hose end attached. That 90 degree end even has a little nylon tether that makes it easy to grab when removing.

You'll notice that the bayonette end that attaches to the pump out valves has little flat-sided sections on it. In other words, it is not perfectly round. You just line up the the little flat sections with the flat sides of the square bumper.

Up until now, we have placed the supports in the front pass through storage area. I am going to see if I can find some sqare PVC tubing, say from a fence post. If I can verify that the supports will fit, then I plan to mount them, one on top of another in the front pass through area.

Just something to think about.

Greg


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Oops!







I just noticed that you have the 25 RSS, which doesn't have the front pass through.

I'd still bet that you try my suggestion at the very front wall of your bike storage area. It wouldn't take up much space, and it would keep the supports from gouging your floors.


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

To further clarify my first post, you slide the bayonette end into the bumper first. The last part to go into the bumper is the 90 degree sewer adaptor.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

That is great news, I tried one way and didnt see if it would go in any other way







thanks ,dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave

I split my rear support as well and replaced the bolt with a quick release locking pin. For storage I mounted 2 pcs of pvc pipe under the TT (one for left the other for right) The pipe travels the length of the TT so it is not seen unless you bend down. Several pics have been posted.

Very happy with this mod









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1301

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I put some indoor/outdoor carpet on the floor of the bicycle storage area. It protects the floor and stuff doesn't slide around as much.

Steve


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have seen a picture where someone here has installed a storage box of some kind to the top of the bumper next to the spare. This could be a good location for the hose and adapters. Check the gallery and see if you can find it. I too just keep the supports in the pass throught storage.
> [snapback]23827[/snapback]​


clickey
That's mine. You can't see it, but behind the spare tire I installed an 18" length of PVC pipe vertically with no top. It's *much* easier to drop the hose in from above than trying to slinkey it into the bumper. I have no top on mine to make it easier, and I don't fear someone trying to steal it







I keep extra fittings in the bumper mounted "gross-box" along with charcoal bricks and lighter fluid.

Kevin P.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I found this box when I was searching for something to mount to the rear bumper.

http://www.tuffyproducts.com/truckbox/053_069_075.html

I need to double check and see if it's long enough for the bed supports. It looks nice is lockable and would give me space for some other items. After just getting the electric tongue jack I'll have to wait awhile before I can afford this. I'll also need to figure out the mounting and make sure it's compatible with the spare tire carrier.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Hi Dave, I had a box made that fits between the bumber and the back wall. My wife also didn't like the idea of the support rails laying on the floor, but in the 25rss that is where keystone wants you to put them. The box is made out of daimond plate alum. and has a hinged top with latches. I got a good deal only because I deal with this sheet metal manufacture all the time, it was about 100.00 dollars out the door. Others have done what you said and put pvc under the TT but I don't know how they mounted them. My box works great and like you said it is a better place to store them. Hope this helps, Kirk
> [snapback]23840[/snapback]​


Do you have any photos of the box you had made?
I'd like to see how it's mounted and what kind of latches are on it.
I had a box made that sounds just like yours, but cold weather has kept me from mounting it and I need to add some sort of latch to it as well.

The diamond plate box does look great though.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Kevin,
I knew I had seen that somewhere. Thanks for posting it, I really liked that idea. I plan on doing that mod this spring if I can keep it on the list.

Mark,
Nice find but those are a bit too costly.


----------

